# Monday RDO anyone?..Redcliffe



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Seeing how the weather has been crap all weekend I think we all deserve a day off, well I do anyways 8) .

I'll be at Queens Beach boat ramp 6-6.30 am unless its blowing over 15kt or raining heavily. Predictions look good 10- 15kt SE, waves .7, Fine.
Low tide 11.30 am.

BTW there is a full moon Saturday so Thursday, Friday and Saturday should fish good.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > BTW there is a full moon Saturday so Thursday, Friday and Saturday should fish good.
> ...


Thursday arvo should be good for fishing the incoming tide. I dunno if I can get there yet.......may have to actually do some work.......Then again FOXTEL!.....you got a big screen tv?.....I can bring the beer.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Wind was blowing a little over 10 kts, water was very clear, tide was going out 10.30am low. No fish around......except pike. Trolled, flicked sp's around and let out a couple of live pike as bait without any decent hits.

Damn should have gone out this arvo with the incoming tide plus the wind has dropped to around 5 kts.....oh well next time.


----------

